# Kinshiro Marking Gauge



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been looking for a new knife type marking gauge for awhile to supplement my gauge collection. In particular I wanted one like the "no name" Japanese mortice gauge I've had from sometime in the 70's. In the process of trying gauges I kissed a few frogs but I finally did the deed and sent some joy to Mr. Iida for a Kinshiro marking gauge. It, the gauge, arrived the other day…..Now I wonder why I took so long.

It is a work of art:


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll assume you posted here, looking for comments …

To each his own, but I can think of much better uses for $300.00


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I probably would not use the pharse "looking for comments". Most of the time when I post I'm looking to start a conversation. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.

I agree what blows each's skirt often is different but what tool would you buy for $300 USD?

BTW, I'll never miss the $300 USDs but for the rest of my woodworking life every time I use the marking gauge I will feel a connection to the maker and the pleasure of working with a work of art hand made by an artisan. For some folks that isn't important, for some it is.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

That sure is pretty! It doesn't look like it would be too terribly hard to make, I might try and make something similar to that. I really like this style of the marking knife for a marking gauge as opposed to the western style.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

That is one nice marking gauge!! Personally, I wouldn't spend that much, but if you like it, that's really all that matters. I bought one of the Hamilton marking gauges and friends thought I was nuts for dropping $90 on it, but it is sweet. Please report back after you try it a few times and let us know how you like it.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Richard,

Thank you…it is.

If you decide to make one I would buy a Ryuma from Tools from Japan . Then use the irons to make my own, they, the Ryuma, are so inexpensive it would be no loss to throw the body away. That said, I've several, both small and large, they work well enough and hold an edge OK. Get one or two and you might decide there is no need to build one.

BTW, I would guess you are correct, to make a basic one shouldn't be too difficult and I expect one that you made would work very well and might even be better than my Kinshiro because you can make it to fit you. You can see in the inexpensive ones that once you have the cutters there isn't too much to one.

ken


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Dave,

It has been put to wood and it works as expected.

Do you ever regret spending $90 USDs on the Hamilton gauge? After a couple of weeks did you even miss the $90 USD?

Those of us of a certain age at one time likely enjoyed reading "The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers", Fabulous Frank had a saying that has stood me well over the years…."(whatever tool or substance) will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no (whatever tool or substance)."

Money is cheap; time, satisfaction, and pleasure are expensive. The old tired analogy of the Pinto and the Mercedes applies here. Both will do a great job of getting you to work but…..

ken


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful marking gauge. As with most japanese handtools, I think you will find the cost is in it being a limited production hand made item. The hand forged blades are nothing like the more inexpensive japanese marking gauges. I am currently using a Matsui gauge, which is also very nice, though not handmade.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

David,

Thanks,

You are correct, limited production and hand made will increase the cost. I run a mixed shop, some western for the things that western tools do better but also more and more Japanese tools somewhat for the connection to the maker but also there will be an attention to detail that only a tool made by hand will have and while not all Japanese iron is superior when it is good it is very good.

BTW, there are a couple more love packages from Japan on the way. More tool porn once they arrive.

ken


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats on a finely made tool. I have found tool that do what they are advertised to are worth the money.

My comment, the Doc should spend 300 on some wood and make something to put in his gallery for us to look at.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, that's the way I think. Tools that are a kluge may be cheap but they are no bargain.

I have to admit to a tool jones but bottom line I'm a user not a fixer or collector. The other aspect, I've been at this long enough to have a near complete kit of very good tools, some vintage, many from specialty makers but all very good. So now I'm nibbling around the edges picking up some tools not so much for their increased utility but for their beauty. An example: I've a set of chisels ordered and being made of #1 White Steel, I choose the ones with bling not because they would be better chisels but because of the pleasure of using a beautiful hand made tool.

ken


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

"An example: I've a set of chisels ordered and being made of #1 White Steel, I choose the ones with bling not because they would be better chisels but because of the pleasure of using a beautiful hand made tool."

That's appreciation and makes the tool that looks the money worth every cent.

I can dig it. Rock on


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

Ken,

Did you pick up the Imai set from Iida? I have a couple of his sword steel chisels, and they are great. Magically easy to sharpen by hand, develops a very sharp edge, but also long lasting.

-David


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Ken,
> 
> Did you pick up the Imai set from Iida? I have a couple of his sword steel chisels, and they are great. Magically easy to sharpen by hand, develops a very sharp edge, but also long lasting.
> 
> ...


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

David,

I have a set of Kikuhiromaru with White Oak handles coming. They should be making them as I type, I'm expecting the set to be finished in a couple of weeks. It's not a big deal if it takes longer as I have a set of Koyamaichi #2 White Steel chisels for my every day users.

Chisel types and advantages, disadvantages of each is a thread in itself. I'm sure it has been beat to death kinda like sharpening threads but I haven't seen one lately. That said, on those type of threads I'm always reminded of my favorite quote from Plato: "Opinions without knowledge are shameful and ugly things". So maybe it's not such a good idea.

ken

I haven't a clue why the reply posted as it did. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> ...
> That s appreciation and makes the tool that looks the money worth every cent.
> 
> I can dig it. Rock on
> ...


Thanks, as a friend once said "Bubba, you don't like your money very much". He was right but I do like what money can do.


----------

